# Deciding between Boards



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm about your size (2" Shorter) and I am looking to pick my board up in a few days. I wanted an all moutain board. After asking around I was going to go with the Nitro Target Redline 161. From what I hear Nitro makes good boards.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

East or west coast, and what's your weight?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm 150lbs and west coast snow. I'm going for a more intermidiate to advanced board.


----------

